# Umbau Problem Danfoss FC3D00 -> FCD302



## Thimm94 (9 Januar 2019)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin neu hier, kurz zu mir: Ich heiße Daniel, bin 24 Jahre alt und habe Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik gelernt. Seit meinem neuen Job (01.11.2018) habe ich öfters mit S7 Programmen zutun. (Im alten Betrieb hatten wir Programmierer). Bei weiteren Fragen könnt ihr sie gerne stellen.

Nun zu meinem Problem. Ich versuche es mal möglichst genau zu schildern:

Ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen einen Danfoss FCD300 auf einen FCD302 umzubauen, der nur über Profibus angesteuert wird. Grund dafür ist, da wir anscheinend keine FCD300er mehr bekommen. So habe ich Hardwaretechnisch alles problemlos umgebaut. Danach habe ich die Busadresse eingestellt, Spannungslos gemacht und da fing das erste Problem an, fazit: Die GSD-Datei war veraltet, also habe ich sie aktualisiert (PPO1 wird verwendet) und dann war die Profibusverbindung da. Jetzt kommen wir zu meinem aktuellen Problem:

Am Bedienpult zeigt das Panel Motorschutz FU gefallen. Hardwaretechnisch ist alles einwandfrei, die Telegramme stimmen überein, Profidrive Profil ist aktiviert aber es funktioniert nicht. In einem Datenbaustein wird die Motorschutz Meldung abgefragt (1= OK, 0= Motorschutz gefallen), durch Rausprogrammieren der Meldung läuft der FU dennoch nicht auf Automatik, Meldung am Danfosspanel "Auto Fern Start block." Auf Hand läuft er problemlos, wenn die Motorschutzmeldung rausprogrammiert wurde. Da wir unzählige FU's haben wurde ein seperater FC erstellt dort wird die Motorschutz Meldung gebildet, welche ich wahrscheinlich auf mangelnder Erfahrung nicht verstehe:
In etwa so:
L 2#1011
UW
L 2#11
=I==
=Motorschutz_OK

Dort werden quasi zwei Werte verglichen, sobald die Werte übereinstimmen ist der Motorschutz OK?! Welche Werte werden denn hier verglichen? Die Danfosshotline meinte, dass eine Brücke von 12 auf 27 fehlt, gesagt getan, dennoch keine Funktion. Da man die Klemme 27 in den Parametern auf "keine Funktion" setzen kann, habe ich es von vornerein angezweifelt, natürlich war dann ab 16:30 Uhr keiner mehr zu erreichen (ich hatte Mittagschicht, und nebenbei Störungsdienst).

Ich schreibe von Zuhause aus, da wir auf der Arbeit keinen freien Internetzugang haben.

Ich hoffe, dass ich alles relativ genau beschreiben konnte und hoffe auf einige gute Tipps bzw. Lösungsansätze. 

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Tag.

Liebe Grüße Daniel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Januar 2019)

Kann es evtl. sein, dass du die alte GSD Datei gelöscht hast, die neue dann eingefügt hast mit passender Profibus Adresse aber die E/A Bereiche unten
in der HW Konfig nicht wieder so eingestellt hast, wie sie bei der alten GSD waren?


----------



## Thimm94 (9 Januar 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Doch, die E/A-Adressen habe ich auch so eingestellt wie bei der alten Datei.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Januar 2019)

Ja, dann muss dir jemand anderes helfen. Ich habe mit Danfoss FU´s nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## Fireman_Frank (9 Januar 2019)

Bei Danfoss gibt es verschiedene Busprofile (mit verschiedenen, teilweise frei programmierbaren Parametern). In allen Profilen steht aber im jeweils ersten Datenwort das Steuerwort bzw. das Statuswort.


Byte xBit-Belegung   DatenbyteDx.0Danfoss FUSteuerwortFestdrehzahl (JOG)1=JOGDx.1Danfoss FUSteuerwortRampe ½1=Rampe 2Dx.2Danfoss FUSteuerwortDaten un-/gültig1=gültigDx.3Danfoss FUSteuerwortRelais 11=einDx.4Danfoss FUSteuerwortRelais 21=einDx.5Danfoss FUSteuerwortParametersatz1=IsbDx.6Danfoss FUSteuerwortParametersatz1=msbDx.7Danfoss FUSteuerwortReversierung1=rev.Byte x+1Bit-Belegung DatenbyteDx.0Danfoss FUSteuerwortSollwert1=IsbDx.1Danfoss FUSteuerwortSollwert1=msbDx.2Danfoss FUSteuerwortDC-Bremse1=RampeDx.3Danfoss FUSteuerwortMotrofreilauf0=FreilaufDx.4Danfoss FUSteuerwortSchnellstopp1=RampeDx.5Danfoss FUSteuerwortAusgangsfrequenz speichern1=RampeDx.6Danfoss FUSteuerwortStart/Stopp1=StartDx.7Danfoss FUSteuerwortReset1=Reset


Byte xBit-Belegung DatenbyteDx.0Danfoss FUStatuswordDrehzahl <> Sollwert1= Drehzahl = SollwertDx.1Danfoss FUStatuswordOrtbetrieb1=BussteuerungDx.2Danfoss FUStatuswordAußerhalb Frequenzgrenze1= Frequenzgrenze okDx.3Danfoss FUStatuswordkein Betrieb1= BetriebDx.4Danfoss FUStatuswordFU ok1=gestoppt, autom. StartDx.5Danfoss FUStatuswordSpannung ok1= Spannung überschrittenDx.6Danfoss FUStatuswordMoment ok1= Moment überschrittenDx.7Danfoss FUStatuswordTimer ok1=Timer überschrittenByte x+1Bit-Belegung DatenbyteDx.0Danfoss FUStatuswordRegler nicht bereit1=Regler bereitDx.1Danfoss FUStatuswordFU nicht bereit1=FU bereitDx.2Danfoss FUStatuswordMotorfreilauf1=aktivierenDx.3Danfoss FUStatuswordkein Fehler1=AbschaltungDx.4Danfoss FUStatuswordkein Fehler1= Fehler (keine Abschaltung)Dx.5Danfoss FUStatuswordReserviertDx.6Danfoss FUStatuswordkein Fehler1= AbschaltblockierungDx.7Danfoss FUStatuswordkeine Warnung1= Warnung


Im Statuswort muß zunächst das Bit 'Ortbetrieb' auf 1 sein (Bussteuerung), vorher kannst du von der SPS her nicht steuern (Einstellung am FU).
Es gibt kein Statusbit für Motorschutz, diese Meldung wird dann vielleicht aus den Fehlerbits kombiniert?


----------



## Thimm94 (9 Januar 2019)

Also ich habe am FU quasi die Parameter wo vom Werk aus, Bus oder Klemme eingestellt wurde, auf Bus stehen, Führungshoheit ist auch auf Bussteuerung eingestellt. Gibt es da seperat noch einen Parameter für Ortbetrieb? Und danke für die Antwort.


----------



## doctorVLT (11 Januar 2019)

Servus,

der FCD300 ist ja schon einige Jahre alt  aber der Nachfolger ist der FCD302 (Basis FC302 im dezentralen Gehäuse).
Während der FCD300 parametermäßig wie VLT2800 war.
Wenn du Umrüstest dann ist neben der Hardware natürlich auch Parameter / Software zu beachten.
Sofern ein Motorschutz über SPS und nicht direkt am FU gelöst wurde so musst du es herausfinden und kann nicht die Hotline wissen.
Bei FCD300 war es in Gruppe 1 (Motorgruppe) und Gruppe 3 (E/A) aufgeteilt, beim Nachfolger im Parameter 1-9x hintereinander ob Warnung oder Abschaltung und wo der Anschluss ist.
Dann natürlich die richtige GSD Datei runterladen, PPO Typ usw....aber du hast ja gesagt dass der Bus läuft.
"Startblock" usw. kann am ProfiDrive Profil liegen....047F , adnn 047E und dann erst beim nächsten 047F läuft der Antrieb ( wenn zudem ein Sollwert kommt).
Ortbetrieb geht ja hast du gesagt....und es ist korrekt dass früher die 27 (Freilauf inv.) gebrückt sein musste....heute kannst du die Klemmen deaktivieren und wenn auf keiner Klemme was ist wird es keinen Freilauf geben.
Wichtig bei Profibus ist Gruppe 8 und 9 sowie Beobachtung (am LCP oder so von der Veriablen Steuerwort und Sollwert bzw. Zustandswort. 
Evtl. im Profibushandbuch mal schaun und Zustandmeldung mit Bits checken was dem Antrieb fehlt.


Gruß
DOC


----------



## Heimi78 (17 Juli 2019)

Guten Tag zusammen,

da er sich ja nicht mehr gemeldet hat, wollte ich mal Fragen ob es Leute gibt mit denen man sich bzgl. dieses Themas austauschen kann.
Habe ebenfalls, wie der Beitragverfasser, wenig Erfahrung und bräcuhte einfach mal eine Person mit der ich mich ein bisschen Austauschen kann.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es hier ein paar Leute geben würde.

Vielen Dank und 
Liebe Grüße
Heimi


----------



## Senator42 (17 Juli 2019)

wenn das 

L 2#1011
UW
L 2#11
=I==
=Motorschutz_OK

wirklich so ist, könnte da ein Fehler sein:



> L 2#1011
> *UW*
> *L 2#11*
> =I==
> =Motorschutz_OK





> L 2#1011
> *L 2#11*
> *UW*
> =I==
> =Motorschutz_OK


----------



## PN/DP (17 Juli 2019)

Senator42 schrieb:


> wenn das
> 
> L 2#1011
> UW
> ...


Das kann durchaus richtig sein. Der Code prüft den bereits in AKKU1 vorhandenen Wert, ob da die Bits .0 und .1 gleich 1 sind und Bit .3 gleich 0 ist. Dann wird Motorschutz_OK = 1. Wenn Bit .0 oder Bit .1 gleich 0 ist oder Bit .3 gleich 1 ist, dann wird Motorschutz_OK = 0

```
irgendwas_in_AKKU1  // 2#----0-11 Soll ( - : egal/nicht relevant)
L 2#1011            // 2#00001011 relevante Bits 0,1,3 maskieren
UW                  // 2#oooo0o11 und ausfiltern
L 2#11              // 2#00000011 wenn das rauskommt
==I
= Motorschutz_OK    // dann Motorschutz OK
```

Harald


----------



## Heimi78 (17 Juli 2019)

Hallo, könnte ich euch bei Fragen mal privat anschreiben?


Gruß

Heimi


----------

